# Need votes for young artist



## Scottyhardison (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok guys I need a favor, one of GON's own (CoachK) from the upland forum, son (Davis age 12) has a drawing that is in a online contest the drawing is deer silhouettes standing in a field at dawn, and is awesome any way in second place is a bassett drawing that is gaining ground and Davis sure could use all our votes to stay on top. You can vote once a day from as many ip-addresses as you have available until the end of the month.  If the link below doesn't work you can find it in the upland forum as well under (young artist). Thanks ahead for any support. 

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/k...t_name=#ka_top


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 15, 2011)

And another thing I kind of talked you guys up in here so it be nice if we could show Davis what kind of support he's getting over here so if you could post your vote # in this thread so he can see where his support is coming from. 

Thanks again 
Scotty


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 15, 2011)

Scotty vote casted ,didnt get the # sorry.
Kid got skills.
good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

Just cast my vote.  Great work too.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 15, 2011)

# 545 Great work!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 16, 2011)

#'s 554,555 
thank's guys keep'em coming


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 16, 2011)

#577


----------



## clent586 (Jun 16, 2011)

#581


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## CAL (Jun 16, 2011)

hey Scott,I tried but it says the file has been removed.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jun 16, 2011)

Good job, my vote made it #583


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 16, 2011)

#585


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 17, 2011)

# 605


----------



## Kenegos (Jun 17, 2011)

Tried but I couldn't get thru!  Can you repost the link?


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 17, 2011)

#610


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/...ype=3&order_code=&cat_value=&cat_name=#ka_top


----------



## quint (Jun 17, 2011)

#619


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 17, 2011)

*Number 622*

Good luck


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks again guys


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 18, 2011)

#647


----------



## Coach K (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't believe you guys!  Waterfowlers are Rockin' the vote! 

We appreciate it!  Great Job Scotty!  Voting Updates posted on Upland Bird Hunting daily!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2011)

*We take care of  or own*



Coach K said:


> I can't believe you guys!  Waterfowlers are Rockin' the vote!
> 
> We appreciate it!  Great Job Scotty!  Voting Updates posted on Upland Bird Hunting daily!


Now I gota go vote cause its been 24 hours since my last vote


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2011)

*664*

664


----------



## Coach K (Jun 19, 2011)

Waterfowlers - 3 more votes to be 100 votes up!  

Davis is excited!!!  (10 more days of voting)
He can barely stand it.  He sees the light at the end of the tunnel & it is *NOT* a train com'n!

#660 - 3 more votes for a 100 vote lead. The Basset is getting off the scent!

6/19/11 (15:30) (10 more days of voting)
.................................................. ............facebook votes
GON's Davis...................681...................(24x 5=120 votes)
California Hound............584...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller...................102 

op2:


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 19, 2011)

676


----------



## quint (Jun 19, 2011)

#679


----------



## Coach K (Jun 19, 2011)

quint said:


> #679



Guys,   I just wanted to thank you for all the hard work with all these votes.  My son was really inspired by Scotty's drawings!   In fact we were just looking at them again.  They are soooo good Davis was saying he didn't think he could ever be that good!   If you guys want to see some GOD AWFULLY GOOD Drawings search Scotty Hardison on here & look at some of the threads of his pictures.  I tell you what we're seriously contemplating commissioning something before he gets too expensive!!  He's that good.  That Turkey is AMAZING & I love the Dr. & his grandson!  Of course, maybe the Yellow Lab & the wood duck is his best one!!  Aghhhh!  They are all AWESOME!!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 19, 2011)

#688 up by 102 now


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2011)

*695*

695


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 20, 2011)

#'s 708,709


----------



## Coach K (Jun 20, 2011)

- 3 more votes for a 90 vote lead. The Basset is surging again!

6/20/11 (12:47) (10 more days of voting)
.................................................. ............facebook votes
GON's Davis...................718...................(27x 5=135 votes)
California Hound.............631...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller...................107


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 20, 2011)

719 now


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 20, 2011)

My vote made #720


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 20, 2011)

Showing a file not found error.  Got it using this link

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/k...t_name=#ka_top


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 20, 2011)

#727


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2011)

*731*

731


----------



## quint (Jun 20, 2011)

732


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 20, 2011)

im back today with #733


----------



## Coach K (Jun 20, 2011)

jabb06 said:


> im back today with #733



Pretty much holdin' steady.   I would love going into tomorrow night with 100 vote lead.   Right now.....77.

6/20/11 (23:00) (10 more days of voting)
.................................................. ............facebook votes
GON's Davis...................733...................(27x 5=135 votes)
California Hound............666...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller...................109


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 21, 2011)

#742


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 21, 2011)

#747


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2011)

*748*

748


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 21, 2011)

755

I'm having fun with this.


----------



## Coach K (Jun 21, 2011)

georgiaboy said:


> 755
> 
> I'm having fun with this.



9 more days of having fun.  Keep the votes coming!
Here's today's update: 

Update: 764 (91 votes up at the time)  

6/21/11 (14:52) (9 more days of voting)
.................................................. ............facebook votes
GON's Davis...................764...................(27x 5=135 votes)
California Hound.............673...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller...................110


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 21, 2011)

#767


----------



## quint (Jun 21, 2011)

775


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 22, 2011)

#788


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 22, 2011)

791


----------



## Coach K (Jun 22, 2011)

Update: The Basset is really trying hard to make a come back today. Davis needs everyone's help. These CA's must have a big network of computers, or something. Now's the time we have to show our resolve!!   

6/22/11 (13:05) (JUST 8 more days of voting)

.................................................. ............facebook "likes"

GON's Davis....................802...................(27 x 5=135 votes)
California Hound..............730...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................114

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Coach K (Jun 22, 2011)

Update: Getting nervous!!! The Basset is making a big push. Are you out there GON'ers!!!!!   

6/22/11 (15:30) (JUST 8 more days of voting)

(I was able to recruit a new GON member! . His name is Jonathan Truman & is one of the facebook "likes"....................................................facebook "likes"

GON's Davis....................811...................(28 x 5=140 votes)
California Hound.............735...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................114

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 22, 2011)

#819


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 22, 2011)

#822


----------



## KissMyBass (Jun 22, 2011)

824


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 22, 2011)

#827


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 22, 2011)

*830*

830


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 22, 2011)

#831


----------



## Coach K (Jun 22, 2011)

I tell you what you waterfowlers are saving Davis' campaign!!

Here's today's Update:
this Basset will keep on coming! We have 7 more days left to hang on. I hope you can help us rally the archers & deer hunters. We're going to need their help. Big boost w/ facebook likes
I just keep thinking the Basset has some sneaky trick up their sleeves for the final days??

Here's End of Day Update:
6/22/11 (22:30) (JUST 7 more days of voting after Thurs)

GON's Davis....................834...................(30 x 5=150 votes)
California Hound.............758...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................114

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Coach K (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's the 8am Update: "The Basset has still NOT gone away!!    

"But we're holding on thanks to your continued support GON Waterfowlers!!   

6/23/11 (15:20) (JUST 7 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................865...................(33 x 5=165 votes)
California Hound.............766...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................114

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 23, 2011)

#856


----------



## Coach K (Jun 23, 2011)

Scotty!!!  Doin' good.  These waterfowlers have surely been a boost!
Couldn't have done it without you!!

Currently 865 - 766.  (99 vote lead) Hopefully, we can put a little more of a cushion between us & the Hound going into the final week.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 23, 2011)

#866


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 23, 2011)

#868


----------



## Coach K (Jun 23, 2011)

Update to come around 11pm.  871-800


----------



## Coach K (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's the 11pm Update: "The Basset has still NOT gone away!!

"But we're holding on thanks to your continued support GON

6/23/11 (23:00) (JUST 6 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................878...................(34 x 5=170 votes)
California Hound.............802...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................120

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 24, 2011)

885 and a bump to the top.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 24, 2011)

#'s 889, & 890


----------



## Coach K (Jun 24, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> #'s 889, & 890



Scotty,  I got you today!   I'm at the library   

Here's the Noon Update: "That $%&@ Basset Hound"

GO GON!! we're almost there!

6/24/11 (11:50) (JUST 6 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................916...................(34 x 5=170 votes)
California Hound.............843...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................121

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 24, 2011)

#916


----------



## quint (Jun 24, 2011)

#919


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 24, 2011)

929


----------



## quint (Jun 25, 2011)

#941


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 25, 2011)

#954


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 25, 2011)

*944 and 946*

c u 2moro


----------



## Coach K (Jun 25, 2011)

Today's Update:

GO GON!! we're almost there!

6/25/11 (13:50) (JUST 5 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................959...................(35 x 5=175 votes)
California Hound.............856...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................121

Here's the link to vote:http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 25, 2011)

#963


----------



## quint (Jun 25, 2011)

#965


----------



## Coach K (Jun 25, 2011)

quint said:


> #965



You got that just as I was updating.   

Maybe, my West Coast friends & family can push us back up to 100 vote lead over night!

Here's today's update. Good Job GON'ers!  
Keepin' our lead.

6/25/11 (22:50) (JUST 5 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................965...................(34 x 5=170 votes)
California Hound.............885...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................124

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 25, 2011)

#966 I did not know you can vote every day. Sorry I thought you can only vote 1 time.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## Coach K (Jun 26, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> #966 I did not know you can vote every day. Sorry I thought you can only vote 1 time.
> Good Luck
> Larry



No Worries Larry!  We're hangin' on, but keep an eye on that Basset!  

Here's this morning's Update:

Who's going to get vote #1000? Vote HOT & HEAVY for GON's DAVIS!

6/26/11 (07:50) (JUST 4 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................977...................(35 x 5=175 votes)
California Hound.............886...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller....................124

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 26, 2011)

#984


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 26, 2011)

986


----------



## quint (Jun 26, 2011)

#996


----------



## Coach K (Jun 26, 2011)

quint said:


> #996



Off to a good start!!  112 vote lead.  Someone put a vote in so we can get to 1000.  I've used my vote today.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 26, 2011)

#1000


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 26, 2011)

#1001


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 26, 2011)

*1009*

1009


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 27, 2011)

#1020


----------



## Coach K (Jun 27, 2011)

Waterfowlers Rock'n the vote again today! 

126 vote lead...Update to follow around noon


----------



## quint (Jun 27, 2011)

#1024


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 27, 2011)

# 1036


----------



## Coach K (Jun 27, 2011)

*It ain't over till it's over!*



Scottyhardison said:


> # 1036



The lead is looking pretty sweet!     150 vote lead  

Here's Today's Update: 6/27/11 (18:30) (only 3 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................1056...................(36 x 5=180 votes)
California Hound..............906...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller.....................127

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 27, 2011)

2 more today. I hit it multiple times daily now haha.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 27, 2011)

#1052


----------



## Coach K (Jun 27, 2011)

Grandpa K gets 1056 (150 vote lead)  

Keep put'n to the Californians!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 27, 2011)

1058
Larry


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 27, 2011)

#1061


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 27, 2011)

#1063


----------



## Coach K (Jun 27, 2011)

"I have not heard an "UNCLE", yet! (from CA)"  So, let's make that CA Basset feel it on Tues!  **Still around 150 vote lead**  We let off on the pressure a little.  (Water-fowlers carried the day today)

Here's Today's Update:  6/27/11 (21:30) (only 3 more days of voting)

GON's Davis....................1064...................(36 x 5=180 votes)
California Hound...............914...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller......................127

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 27, 2011)

*1067*

1067


----------



## quint (Jun 27, 2011)

#1070


----------



## quint (Jun 28, 2011)

#1076


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 28, 2011)

#'s 1090, 1091


----------



## Buck Trax (Jun 28, 2011)

1093


----------



## Coach K (Jun 28, 2011)

(That Lady is warming her voice up!!  )

Here's Today's Update:  6/28/11 (11:50) (only 2 more days of voting)
**7 away from 200 vote lead**      

GON's Davis....................1108...................(3 6 x 5=180 votes)
California Hound...............915...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller......................127

Here's the link to vote:

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 28, 2011)

#1106


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 28, 2011)

#1114


----------



## Teambuckslayer (Jun 28, 2011)

1118


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 28, 2011)

1119


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 28, 2011)

*1122*

1122


----------



## quint (Jun 28, 2011)

#1125


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 29, 2011)

# 1131


----------



## quint (Jun 29, 2011)

#1132


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

#1135


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 29, 2011)

#1148


----------



## Coach K (Jun 29, 2011)

Sam H said:


> Vote#1129....The train has left the station....200pt lead



HOT D&%$  !!  We dun whooped that California Basset.  

That Lady is definitely got her voice all tuned up now!  

Time to start planning that B.A.S.H. II  

Here's today's UPDATE:  6/29/11 (13:20) (only1 more day of voting)    **225 vote lead**.....

GON's Davis....................1156...................(3 6 x 5=180 votes)
California Hound...............931...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller......................127

Here's the link to vote: (keep piling it on baby!!) 

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 29, 2011)

#1159


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2011)

*1161*

1161


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 29, 2011)

1166


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 29, 2011)

#1167


----------



## quint (Jun 29, 2011)

#1168


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2011)

*1171*

1171


----------



## Coach K (Jun 29, 2011)

Sam H said:


> Vote#1129....The train has left the station....200pt lead



#1173 HOT D&%$  !!  We dun whooped that California Basset.  

That Lady is definitely got her voice all tuned up now!  

Time to start planning that B.A.S.H. II  

Here's today's UPDATE:  6/29/11 (22:00) (1 Day of voting left!!!) 
**242 vote lead**.....

GON's Davis....................1173...................(3 6 x 5=180 votes)
California's Hound............931...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller......................133

Here's the link to vote: (keep piling it on baby!!) 

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

#1175 The last day, I hope he wins. Tell him to keep up the good work.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 29, 2011)

*1176*

1176


----------



## Coach K (Jun 30, 2011)

killer elite said:


> 1176



FINAL DAY!!!!



Sam H said:


> Vote#1129....The train has left the station....250pt lead



#1197  HOT D&%$!!  We dun whooped that California Basset.  

That Lady is definitely got her voice all tuned up now!  

Time to start planning that B.A.S.H. II  

Here's today's UPDATE:  6/30/11 (12:00) (This is it!!!! Final Day to vote) 
**264 vote lead**.....

GON's Davis....................1197...................(3 6 x 5=180 votes)
California's Hound............933...................(07x5= 35 votes)
City Dweller......................134

Here's the link to vote: (keep piling it on baby!!) 

http://www.craftyshops.com/cgi-bin/kid_art_direct.cgi?action=ka_top&prod_type=2&ka_code=1012


----------



## quint (Jun 30, 2011)

#1183


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 30, 2011)

#1191


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 30, 2011)

#1193


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2011)

*Scotty*

When does the vote end?


----------



## Coach K (Jun 30, 2011)

killer elite said:


> When does the vote end?



Voting ends at 8pm (per rules).    But, the server is on Mountain Time, so ???


----------



## Coach K (Jun 30, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> #1175 The last day, I hope he wins. Tell him to keep up the good work.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry



Larry, (& All our new Waterfowling friends)  

I will do that.  He loves to draw!  & I want to sincerely thank everyone that participated!  

Davis could certainly not have done it without the GREAT HUNTERS/People of the GON Forum!  

  Here's to the 4th of July & Our Great Country U.S.A.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jun 30, 2011)

#1203


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2011)

*I will get one more vote in after midnight*



Coach K said:


> Voting ends at 2am Eastern time.  (which technically is Friday)  But, the server is on Mountain Time.


 one more vote.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 30, 2011)

#1204 killer I didnt see your post until just now, but I see coach already answered your question. Thanks waterfowlers for y'alls support of Davis's sketch, this thread is only 15 days old and we've filled up three pages of votes for Davis. I'd say we tilted the scale a tad.


----------



## quint (Jun 30, 2011)

one more  #1205


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 30, 2011)

1207


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2011)

*1208*

1208


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 30, 2011)

1209


----------



## Coach K (Jun 30, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> 1209



GP, you made it in just before the deadline!!  
I wonder who got 1210?  Anyway.......

Contest Closed @ 8pm EST! ..................
.............

Vote tally:

GON's Davis..............1210 + 180(fb "likes") = 1390
CA Basset.................. 934  +  35 (fb "likes") =   969

I believe that is a 421 vote victory margin.  That's a spankin'! 

Thank you everyone for doing a great job.  I'll try to post
a picture of the happy contestant!


----------



## Coach K (Jun 30, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> #1204 killer I didnt see your post until just now, but I see coach already answered your question. Thanks waterfowlers for y'alls support of Davis's sketch, this thread is only 15 days old and we've filled up three pages of votes for Davis. I'd say we tilted the scale a tad.



Amen to that Scotty. 

Thank you one & all waterfowlers!  
You all were awesome!!


----------



## Coach K (Jun 30, 2011)

killer elite said:


> one more vote.



I messed that answer up.  I checked the rules & it said competition closes at 8pm EST.  So we're final.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 30, 2011)

*Glad to hve helped*

Glad to have helped. His drawing was the  best entry.


----------



## Coach K (Jul 1, 2011)

*THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP.*I COULDN'T HAVE WON WITH OUT ALL YOU GUYS' HELP!  THANKS AGAIN!
Davis K.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad he won!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations young Davis on your much deserved win. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your art work in the future.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome Job and congratulations on the win. Cant wait see you draw some ducks. Keep up the good work.
good luck and besafe
Larry


----------

